# TTC for 20 years, found vitex



## True40

I am turning 40 next year and have been TTC for 20 years. I was married for over 10 years and was told my husband had low count, my tests were all fine. I had lost hope. After we split up I found out has girlfriend had gave birth to his son. I married my true soulmate 7 years ago who has children from a previous marriage and my hope was renewed and the practicing began. About 2 years ago my cycles started to change. The symptoms I was having, I was positive that I was starting the change in life. Jews devestaded, but accepted it. Then I started bleeding, days turned to weeks, then to months. I went to the gyno, to be told I have very high estrogen levels. Has this been my issue all along??? She wanted to put me on birth control. I refused, my hope won't let me. I researched Vitex and started using it without question. Within 10 days, my bleeding had stopped, I now have been using the tincture for almost a month now.
My question is, is there anyone with a similar story who had success in conceiving with vitex? Ive told myself once I turn 40, that's it. I have one more year, and I am running myself ragged! Any testimonials or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## True40

Sorry, auto correct!! **jews=I was


----------



## BethTester

I will be 38 tomorrow - I have had 4 etopics.

Prior to the beginning of this year, I have not had ANY BFP's in over 9 years. (All BFP's were etopics).

My OH also has a son from a prev relationship (his son is now 26). I was told by doctors when I was in my early 20's that I had PCOS - but then my cycles "regulated" - or I had a period every 28 days, pretty much every month. (I doubt very much there was anything normal going on besides the flow). We have been together for 20 years and never once used any protection. 

I am very happy to say that we adopted our baby girl in 2004 (was there for her birth and an US) we also raised my nephew (who is 25 now) along with my step son. So I am lucky that I do have that full I'm a mother feeling - and I do love them more than anything in this world. 

That said, we would love one (or two) more! After years and YEARS of being told to relax (and believe me we did for years, even got to the point where I did not buy one PG test for several years) after YEARS of being told I have regular periods so there should be no problem, ect ect ect and in light of being totally blown off AGAIN by our doctors, even after having a 90 day FLOW recently. We had decided to take matters into our own hands. 

I just had two "pretty normal" cycles (30 days and 26 days).

I just started Vitex today - CD 4 - on an empty stomach, two 500MG caps in the morning along with my synthroid (about 3 hours before I eat) (I have been on synthroid about 5 years). 
I also started a Women's once a day multivitamin / Multimineral that I am taking just before dinner - just to ensure I have a boost of folic acid and I also read taking B's along with Vitex is helpful, I figured the multi couldn't hurt and had B's in it. 

So although I don't (yet!) have a success story with our time of TTC, I am interested in seeing how we both progress with this, we are close in age and history - and have decided to try a similar way to help ourselves! 

Good luck to you!! Sending BABY DUST!! :dust:

Please keep posting updates! :happydance:


----------



## True40

Finally someone I can relate to! Your story is so similar to mine! I was thinking about b6 but was going to see what the vitex does alone for a few months. This I week 3 trying vitex. Don't know what cycle day on on tho, so having trouble on timing this month. I've finally stopped bleeding. I've been having small cramps these past few days so maybe AF is getting ready to show, or...maybe not? Thanks for sharing!!! Keep me updated!! Fingers crossed for us both :winkwink:


----------



## BethTester

It's been a few days - really not expecting too much right away. 
I am a little surprised though, usually I am menstruating for a good 7-8 days, most of them being heavy. 

I started the vitex later in the cycle then I wanted (was going for cd1 but was out of town when they arrived in the mail!) However, it's CD6 and I am done. Strange. I wouldn't think that three days of taking it would do anything, it's probably just coincidence, but I'll take it! lol!

Do you chart at all? I have an app on my phone that I chart when I start/finish, flow and will note if we "try". 

I have started to pay attention to my CM again - I started using the fertility friend chart too, just this month and added my last couple of months in. I have no plans at this point to check temp or purchase o-kits. I think I am past all that lol! 

Just wanted to check in. :)


----------



## Clizard

Wanted to let you both know that I got a natural BFP at 42 after using Vitex for around 3 months. Although my periods were super regular I took it to calm my worsening PMS - and it did a great job of that. Sadly at the first scan it turned out that I had a MMC and the little bean didnt make it past 6 weeks. But that was particular to me and my age and my type 1 diabetes and a bit of bad luck. Also, should mention that there was a 20 year gap between pregnancies for me so I truly think that the vitex helped!


----------



## True40

Thanks for the input. Did you continue vitex once you found out you were pg?

Beth...hope you had a good birthday!!! 

I use to chart.. Hundred years ago, but forget that, it wasn't always consistent and a pain in butt. I haven't had cm except for just before af for like 3-5 years ( one reason I thought I was going thru the change) but since using vitex, I've notice a major increase!!! Good sign!! Better libido too, yeah!!! :happydance:


----------



## Clizard

I stayed on for a while then started to wean myself off it. My dose was really low too, it was a German brand called Nordis 'Premular' recommended by a naturopath as a really safe way to treat PMS and regulate cycle.
There is a school of thought that says coming off the vitex really quickly can cause a MC, but I don't think that was the issue in my case.
As with all drugs you have to weigh up the benefits and risks.

Good to hear about the increase in cm and the libido True!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Wow, I am so sorry to hear all of this ladies. It must be so hard on you. I really do not have any experience with this but I wanted to send you my sympathies. I hope all of you get your answers soon and get to hold the little baby you all have been waiting for. Fx for you <3.


----------



## charlie15

Firstly I want to say that I hope you get your BFP very soon.

I had my dd at 39. Then went onto TTC for number 2 last October. We tried for 3 months with no luck so I tried vitex and got a BFP. Sadly that resulted in a MMC. Since then we have been trying again for the last 2 months with no success. I am actually considering soy this month, but not great if you have high oestrogen levels. The only other suggestion is to take supplements to improve egg quality. Such as co enzyme Q 10, I take 600mg of this a day. Tye other thing is DHEA. I don't take this but this is something that a lot of 40+ women are advised to take by fertikity specialists. I am holding out on this, but I have am appointment with a FS next month so will enquire about it then, I think it's recommended to check your testosterone levels before taking it but May Ben worth looking into?


----------



## True40

Just an update. I had my first true af since starting vitex 5 weeks ago. It lasted a whole 4 days...it's always been 7 days since I was 15. Now about 7 days before ovulation and nauseous. Never felt like this before. After researching, hormones are what cause feeling sick before/during ovulation. Hopeing this is a good sign that my hormones are we're they should be and the vitex is doing what I had hoped for.

Good luck all.... Baby dust everywhere!!!!!:baby:


----------



## BethTester

I have now gone through an entire cycle on Vitex. Had my AF on Sept 1st - it was still 7 days with a day of spotting two days before and two days after :( Blah! 

It was a 25 day cycle, ever since my new issues at the start of the year, my cycles have been really short (af still really long 7+days and spotting) and I am sure I was ovulating right after my af, a couple of times even seemed like it was the last day or two of my af - days 6 - 10 .... strange. 

This month however, it seems I am peaking on day 12 & 13 (today!) :happydance:

I too have felt nauseous on and off the last week, thinking I was just coming down with the fall funk... but re-reading your post makes me wonder!!

How are things going with you??


----------



## BethTester

Well today is CD 25 - no AF yet - feeling crampy though, I think she will show in the next few days. 

I am driving myself absolutely crazy in this 2ww... I clearly remember these days now.. I don't miss it a bit. Now that I am older, I feel even more like a fool when I find myself analyzing every little body twitch, mood, symptom seeking etc. 

When I went to bed last night I was thinking, this is it, it's going to work and sticky bean will be in the right place... about an hour before I had to be up I turned in my sleep just right and pulled something in my right ovary area and thought, you fool, thinking your going to get pregnant at all never mind after only two vitex cycles... 

I always have lower sharp pains on both or either side just before my period when I laugh, cough, sneeze... turn over the right way etc just before AF. Kinda like it strikes, hurts just a few moments to a minute and then it is better, feels a little uncomfortable for a few hours but not painful until the next weird movement. 

With all that said, I am still online franticly surfing the net between getting ready for work and getting my daughter ready for school in hopes I can read enough posts about other women who felt like AF was coming but were indeed preggers... WTHeck am I doing to myself here? 

I don't miss the crazies! lol!


----------



## charlie15

Not crazy Hun, AF and early pregnancy can be so similar. I know plenty of people who thought they were about to get AF and were preggers! Keep up the positive thinking, it will happen. X


----------



## BethTester

Day 28 - no af... Tested CD26 and CD27 - BFN. Didn't test today.. gonna wait it out a few days. 

At least I made it 28 days without af! The vitex is doing something :) 

Thank you for your response!


----------



## Clizard

Beth - keep going another month at least. Sounds like you are getting some encouraging changes to your cycles at least. Also, I started to notice the nausea more on vitex - think its something to do with the progesterone levels going up which is good.
Luck x


----------



## BethTester

Had very very faint brown spotting last night - only on tp - and this morning I believe af is here. Pink and red, still very little, but here. CD 1.

I am good with this, like Clizard said, it is a noticeable change in my cycle. :) I am very happy to move on from the 2 WW and get busy again!

I am going to break down and get some ovulation testing strips. Why the heck not? In all our years I have never used any O strips, just paying attention to by body and CM... my clock has a hard tick why not give it a full 100% - at the very least I can look at this in 2 years and say we did everything we could to make that last stitch effort!

Reading about taking Mucinex... I read that many years ago too. I have some left from last months cold, didn't think about it then, but it was after O. It's just the one ingredient, seems like a sign lol!


----------



## 2plus1more

Hi ladies. We're trying to conceive our 3rd child. I wanted to try vitex to prolong my ovulation date. I ovulate between CD10-12, lately on CD10. My luteal phase is pretty decent at 12 days. Do you ladies, stop taking the vitex during your AF, test and stop when not pregnant, or continue vitex throughout your cycle? I usually start to spot today, tested with a FRER and negative, so I decided to not take a dose with the hopes of bringing on AF within next couple days. Really hoping I can extend my follicular phase. Baby dust to everyone!

Clizard, can I ask if you continued with the vitex or did you stop? Just wondered since it seemed to work for you the first time.


----------



## Clizard

Hi 2, I did continue with vitex throughout my cycle, and when I was preg I just phased it out. That was my decision and the doctors were ok, if not ecstatic about it. I read a load of different things about how to take vitex throughout your cycle and if you were pregnant and there was no consensus about it. As I mentioned earlier, my dose was really low so I felt quite comfortable about continuing to take it. 
It is now nearly 2 years since my miscarriage and I now take a black cohosh formulation for perimenopausal symptoms (turning 43 next month). I have taken vitex off and on over that period, and am taking it now. Cycles still the same 28 days, but I am not tracking ov anymore so no idea if things are still the same?


----------



## lunamom

I'm 35 but I wasn't even ovulating and this will be my 7th pregnancy, I got it last week, and I am 5 weeks along. I have two healthy beautiful children and 4 miscarriages, it took almost 10 years to have my kids, and everyone was shocked when I had two in a row.

I married young and he left me for someone else who instantly got pregnant. I started taking prenatal 3 months before my BFP and Vitex 3 weeks before, so in one cycle, it would appear I ovulated at the right time and I got pregnant...I have PCOS also. 

Good luck to you hunny......I know how frustrating the wait can be.


----------



## 2plus1more

Clizard said:


> Hi 2, I did continue with vitex throughout my cycle, and when I was preg I just phased it out. That was my decision and the doctors were ok, if not ecstatic about it. I read a load of different things about how to take vitex throughout your cycle and if you were pregnant and there was no consensus about it. As I mentioned earlier, my dose was really low so I felt quite comfortable about continuing to take it.
> It is now nearly 2 years since my miscarriage and I now take a black cohosh formulation for perimenopausal symptoms (turning 43 next month). I have taken vitex off and on over that period, and am taking it now. Cycles still the same 28 days, but I am not tracking ov anymore so no idea if things are still the same?

Thanks for the update. I just wanted to make sure you didn't stop due to side effects. I've had some (nausea, headaches, and cramping), but they are mild enough and the vitex has extended my cycle so I'm happy! 

Good luck to all the ladies! I'm glad I gave vitex a try.


----------



## 2plus1more

Oh, and just to update, my luteal phase went from 12 to 15 days after about 1.5 months on vitex. Still hoping my ovulation date moves forward as well. CD 1 today.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck this month!


----------



## fairymom74

I just took my first dose of Vitex this evening (800mg), right along with my multivitamin and my pitcher of Red Raspberry Leaf Tea.. I'm so ready for my cycles to be regular and reading through the posts and scanning the internet--I'm sure this has just got to help. I'm looking forward to at least one nice effect of the vitex--the increase in libido! Besides irregular cycles and crazy bleeding (some months I only bleed or spot for one day and then I'll have a 7 day long af); I'm tired of just "not being in the mood" or things feeling "dry" and it hurting (which is why I'm not in the mood..LOL).
Been ttc for 12 yrs and probably should have tried the vitex years ago, but I just didn't want to be bogged down with taking a pill everyday to conceive.. Now at 40, I'm ready to know what "normal" feels like again! Hopefully, I'll have a good update to share and look forward to everyone else's updates too!


----------



## Grateful365

Hi ladies!!!! I will be 36 in May. This thread is very interesting to me. I don't O with many cycles and my cycles aren't super regular. I got my first BFP after TTC for 5 years with Femara. I am really wanting to try for another but due to current health insurance, I am unable to talk to the doctor about trying Femara again until the end of February. I just started reading about Vitex and although I'm not sure if it could help promote an O....I figured it couldn't hurt to try while I'm waiting for my doctor appt....I'm hearing interesting things about it!

fairymom/2plus - are you still taking it?


----------



## 2plus1more

Hi Grateful. I stopped taking it, but only because I'll be starting clomid next cycle and I can't take both. It lengthened my cycle from 22-23 days to 25 days. It also helped my sore breasts before AF which is HUGE for me. I only took it for 3 months, but 6 months is recommended so maybe it would have helped more. Did you start taking vitex? It's cheap and safe so I'd say go for it!


----------



## Grateful365

Yes I just started taking it this cycle! I'm pretty certain this cycle was a non-O cycle...I'm excited to see what happens with this next Dec. cycle. AF should be here any time! Good luck with your Clomid cycle 2Plus!


----------



## CatandKitten

I bought some to start if I didn't have a positive this month since my cycle was less than 25 days.


----------



## Grateful365

Just wanted to give you ladies an update/success story. :flower:

It took 4 years to conceive our son and I finally got a BFP with femara. This time I got a BFP just 30 days after starting Vitex. It must have promoted a strong O because I could feel it.

Praying for you ladies who are still waiting.. Keep the faith!:hugs:


----------

